# Problems with Transfer Express screen printed numbers?



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Has anyone every had problems with using something like Transfer Express "Screen Printed" numbers? I have a big football jersey order and I am just real worried, because I have not used their screen printed products. Also, with it being something like a football jersey that is going to get abused. Thanks Troy


----------



## ecreations (Jul 14, 2007)

I used transfer express few times before and never had any problem. I think you'll be fine with them.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

I have had issues with them. I pressed on regular cotton and cotton blend shirts no problem. When I pressed on soccer jersey's horrible experience really messed up some expensive jerseys. For some reason they just would not stick and kept having problems with the number 1 for what ever reason. I am not a beginner printer and still do not understand what went wrong. Used pads and other items to get a flat surface but still problems.

I will only use vinyl that I cut when pressing jerseys from now on.

Hope that helped


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Tell them what kind of Material or look at their spec's before buying them


----------

